# Форум 1С > Конфигурирование, программирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 7.7 >  ТиС 9.0 настройка

## Kuzenadm

Доброго времени суток
Я в 1С новичек. На работе поставили такую задачу - необходимо сделать учет товаров на складе (уход от совдеповских карточек). При этом есть небольшие нюансы, из-за которых не могу использовать базовый конфиг ТиС: например, цены на товары у нас не учитываются - только количество и расход. То есть оприходываются они безвозмездно. И соответственно списываются тоже - либо на мастерские в производство либо сотрудникам (мыло, спецодежда, молоко и тп.)
Таким образом, не могли бы подсказать как можно исправить следующие нюансы в конфиге ТиС 9.0-9.2:

-убрать наличный и безналичный расчет денежных средств, а производить только учет
-изменить контрагентов: оставить только сотрудников, мастерские и поставщика

----------


## Сергей Я

Дак тогда проще конфу новую написать и надо то как я понял пару справочников да пару документов и 1 регистр

----------

